# found a very good web can offer detailed recipes



## Mark Whiseley (Jun 9, 2017)

here recommend a good website, can give every details and recipes Select


----------



## Sully (Jun 9, 2017)

There's a pretty major problem with the Deca250 recipe on that site. I didn't see any others that were obviously wrong, though. If anyone knows the owner of that site, they should let them know.


----------



## Mark Whiseley (Jun 9, 2017)

Sully said:


> There's a pretty major problem with the Deca250 recipe on that site. I didn't see any others that were obviously wrong, though. If anyone knows the owner of that site, they should let them know.



yes thanks for your mention Sully, i also think its some professional volunteer guy make this site...


----------



## ChemBJ (Jun 9, 2017)

Looks professional . Thanks for sharing ! :love1:


----------



## JoyceLMC (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, Mark, it looks useful!


----------

